
Go vs. Elixir: A concurrency comparison [slides] - jswny
https://codesync.global/media/go-vs-elixir-a-concurrency-comparison/
======
wuliwong
I hope this gets to the front page, I'm very interested to read a HN
discussion on this. I've only worked with Go and only for 6 months.
Concurrency was a new topic for me at the time, I haven't considered different
ways of handling it.

------
sarcasmatwork
Youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbRvX1CQ9ic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbRvX1CQ9ic)

Interesting in the conversation with these two langs. Looking into Elixir for
a new web app.

